# King Mo says pro wrestling prep is tougher than MMA



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> In MMA, Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal will be doing all the normal things a fighter does when trying to put his opponent away: punching, kicking and generally trying to inflict damage.
> 
> But when it comes to his burgeoning career as a pro wrestler in Total Nonstop Action Wrestling, he plans to exercise restraint in the ring. That means chairs are for sitting and tables are for food.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...awal-says-pro-wrestling-prep-tougher-than-mma


----------

